# MSP Sgt. Eileen Crehan-Collins



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Eileen Crehan-Collins CREHAN-COLLINS Eileen (Sgt. Mass. State Police) of Quincy, on August 24, 2006, after a coura geous battle with leukemia, beloved wife of Scott Collins of Quincy. Devoted mother of Patrick, Erin, Mark and Aislinn Collins, all of Quincy. Loving daughter of Patricia Crehan of Quincy and the late Mark Crehan. Cherished sister of Matthew Crehan of NH, Cathleen Kyle of Quincy, Mary Conn of Bridgewater, Kara Perriera of Somerset, Alana Crehan of Quincy and the late Patricia Williams. Eileen is also survived by many nieces, nephews, aunts, uncles, cousins and friends. Relatives and friends are re spectfully invited to attend the Funeral from the Keohane Funeral Home, 785 Hancock St., WOLLASTON, Tuesday at 9 a.m. Funeral Mass in Saint Anns Church, Wollaston, at 10 a.m. Visiting hours Mon day 4-8 p.m. Burial in Pine Hill Cemetery, Quincy. In lieu of flowers, donations in memory of Eileen may be made to the Jimmy Fund, 1309 Beacon St., Brookline, MA 02446-9918. Call 1-800-Keohane or see www.Keohane.com for directions and online condolences.

Published in The Patriot Ledger on 8/26/2006. Guest Book • Funeral home info • Flowers • Gift Shop • Charities

Very sad.


----------

